

Python 2.7.9 released - japaget
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-279/

======
Alupis
I understand why they did this... but they really shouldn't have. It will only
prolong the lifespan of 2.7.x...

~~~
dalke
The current planed end of life for 2.7.x is 2020, so this release doesn't
change things. A previous HN discussion on this from earlier this year was at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7581434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7581434)
.

~~~
marvy
The original plan was to support it at least until 2015. Then they (sort of)
extended it. So even according to the original plan, this release is not
surprising. If we get another release one year from now, that will be
interesting news. Personally, I bet it will happen. Look how long 2.6 lasted.
Almost exacly 5 years: 2.6.0 came out October 2008, while 2.6.9 came out 5
years later in October 2013.

------
rezakamalifard
Why the are not going to python3 ?

~~~
dalke
From one of the documents linked to from the page you just read:
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0466/#rejected-
alternati...](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0466/#rejected-alternative-
just-advise-developers-to-migrate-to-python-3)

